# Filter options



## Skurecki (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 55gal tank and im trying to decide between the Hagen 305 or the 405. As for price there is about a $25 difference and i dont mind spending the extra $25 for it. 

My question is. would the 405 be too strong for the 55gal?

Would you guys reccomend a different filter then the hagen line?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I assume you are talking about the Fluval filters and they are a nice filter there are also the SunSun Filters that you can get off E-Bay and the 303 A or B would also be a good filter and cheaper. I dont think you can have too much filtration on a fish tank as long as you are not blowing the fish up against the other end of the tank. I believe the Fluvals come with or at least you could buy one and thats a spray bay for the return and that would spread out the flow some if you feel its too much so with that being said I would go with the 405 if you get the Fluval.


----------



## Brittrugger (May 30, 2010)

Yeah what he said. You cant have too mmuch filtration.


----------

